# Leaving 2 dogs alone together



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Leo has been crated since he came to me, he is now 5 months and very good outside of the crate. I would like to get rid of the crate but i am a little anxious about leaving the 2 of them together!

They do play together, it can get boisterous but never for long and they stop on their own accord. They sleep together and share toys perfectly fine when Leo is out of the crate. I would not be leaving any food related things for them though. 

I have been leaving the crate door open for a wee while, and no problems...........yet!

Is it a silly idea though?!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

My two have been together, sometimes alone, almost from the first day I got Joshua. The breeder made a big fuss about Ferdie hurting him by mistake, but I found if I tried to separate them Joshua just cried and Ferdie got anxious. At five months, providing they get along ok, I don't see a problem. Why don't you try it for, say half an hour, and see if they are all right?

Joshua tucked up next to Ferdie as soon as we got him at 8 weeks and Ferdie loved him right from the start. Now they still snuggle up together, lick each other's noses and all sorts. Love it!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I left my 2 together from about that age (prior to that Lilly was left in the playpen).
I just made sure there was no edible chews around and any toys one or the other considered high value were put away.
I'm pretty sure they just sleep when we're not there.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

It depends on what your dogs are like really. I always kept previous dogs together, the last two being my Staff boy and JRT girl, they were inseperable - however I would never leave two of the Mallies alone together, even though Kali and Flynn spend most of their time together I wouldn't trust them alone as anything, even a dog outside the window, could make Kali turn on Flynn and that would be a disaster.

Britches, Bruce and Marty are fine together, it's just a two Mal thing that I wouldn't trust, so your kids may be fine. If play becomes too boistrous though it could cause a scrap, maybe when the youngster is a little older.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Think it's down to breed and individual.


----------



## rebeccajackson (Jan 8, 2011)

Im sure you will be fine, just practice with short periods at first?

I leave my two alone together and they are fine, the only time they have had a fight was when my oh thought they would share a bone nicely  men eh??!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I leave my two alone together but they are silly close, they chew on either ends of bones and Bella sleeps with her head on Henrick they are never more than a foot or two away from each other, I hope it continues when she hits puberty as I think Im very lucky.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I leave my two alone together but they are silly close, they chew on either ends of bones and Bella sleeps with her head on Henrick they are never more than a foot or two away from each other, I hope it continues when she hits puberty as I think Im very lucky.


That is something else to consider, at 5 months he could be about to go through a difficult stage in life
You see it a lot on the park ect and occasionaly in class. A puppy that has played with other dogs with no problems gets to 6 or 7 months, his puppy licence runs out and suddenly every dog has a pop at it. Just something you should be aware can happen and something you don't want to happen when they are alone.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

No its not a silly idea. I've always left 3-4 dogs together but with a youngster I tend to wait until they get to about 12 - 18 months, upto which point they are caged when I'm out. I probably leave them out together for short periods from about 9 months and then dispense with the cage completely from about 12 months, providing they all seem to be getting along together and the youngster isn't going to rip the house to bits.

I think a lot depends on the dogs temperament and partly which breed.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Well i did it last night and twice today. Properly together. Only all the water bowls, beds and a few toys were left with them. And as far as i know no issues :thumbup:

So proud of them both!! 

Should i worry once he hits 6mths or so then??


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

TBH - the only way you are going to find out is to try it 

We've tried it and left it - we've tried and reverted.

My youngest girl still can't be left anywhere other than a crate when we are out - otherwise, I wouldn't have a house left - she's an exocet missile high jumper  who will think nothing of climbing on top of a crate or onto the piano (which has now thankfully gone ) - my other girls sleep when we are out - most of their rough and tumble is while we are around.

They sound like they will be OK - normal sensible precautions on leaving any dog such as nothing they can hurt themselves on, secure room, water etc as you would normally do for the eldest one, and keep your fingers crossed.

If it goes wrong, it's not too difficult to unpack the crate


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Well i did it last night and twice today. Properly together. Only all the water bowls, beds and a few toys were left with them. And as far as i know no issues :thumbup:
> 
> So proud of them both!!
> 
> Should i worry once he hits 6mths or so then??


Not so much worry just be aware that things can change. Hormone levels will go up way above normal adult levels before they settle back down again.


----------

